# Help with the production-discharge printing



## talmetro (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello friends,
On the way to creating my new brand in tel aviv ,I cant find Solutions and really stuck with several type technics.
Does anyone here have experience or recommendations on a manufacturer who knows how to print on cotton with discharge printing technique?
1) 1 Style All over print 
http://i68.tinypic.com/s1stw6.jpg
http://i66.tinypic.com/qzhv28.jpg
http://i63.tinypic.com/e66qfm.jpg

2) All over Black cooton with pattern Print 1 color White 
http://i65.tinypic.com/v5v9k4.jpg

thanks to all the helpers.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Your examples were all printed as fabric then cut and sewn into shirts.

For white polyester garments, dye sublimation is an option. Else regular screen printing inks.

For dark garments, discharge is an option, as are regular screen printing inks.

Whether you Cut & Sew or do All Over Printing, it will be costly compared to regular prints, so better be aiming up market.


----------



## talmetro (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey, 
The white model I attached to the picture is printed on 100% cotton, why do all of them offer polyester printing?
The Israeli weather does not allow me to market polyester :/

Question about amazon, Will it come from the US? Because prices are very high 
I prefer to import from China / India / Jordan / Turkey regions , considering that I am from tel aviv


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

What does the weather in Israel have to do with wearing polyester?


----------



## talmetro (Dec 4, 2017)

crazymike said:


> What does the weather in Israel have to do with wearing polyester?


You cant wear polyester T-shirt in Summer, its 30°+ Celsius


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

talmetro said:


> Question about amazon, Will it come from the US? Because prices are very high
> I prefer to import from China / India / Jordan / Turkey regions , considering that I am from tel aviv


Try looking for suppliers and manufacturers on Ali Express or DH Gate. There is quite a bit of garment industry in Israel, have you searched for a company close to you?


----------



## talmetro (Dec 4, 2017)

Industryps said:


> Try looking for suppliers and manufacturers on Ali Express or DH Gate. There is quite a bit of garment industry in Israel, have you searched for a company close to you?


Sure, they cant print silk on fabric in this size ;/


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

talmetro said:


> You cant wear polyester T-shirt in Summer, its 30°+ Celsius


In the US most want polyester in the Summer.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

talmetro said:


> Hey,
> The white model I attached to the picture is printed on 100% cotton, why do all of them offer polyester printing?
> ...


Because dye sublimation only works on polyester.


----------



## talmetro (Dec 4, 2017)

NoXid said:


> Because dye sublimation only works on polyester.


this one is cotton >
http://i68.tinypic.com/s1stw6.jpg
http://i66.tinypic.com/qzhv28.jpg
http://i63.tinypic.com/e66qfm.jpg

Baside Sublimation Technique what kind of technics can print on white fabric ?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

talmetro said:


> this one is cotton >
> http://i68.tinypic.com/s1stw6.jpg
> http://i66.tinypic.com/qzhv28.jpg
> http://i63.tinypic.com/e66qfm.jpg
> ...


Every technique can. It is dark garments where more tradeoffs arise.

Again, that garment was printed before it was a garment. Any number of industrial processes are used to pattern rolls of fabric. Not all are available, or practical, for printing garments on a smaller scale.

If Cut & Sew is out of your budget, then all-over screen printing is probably your remaining choice. The type of ink used (Plastisol, regular water base, discharge) depends upon the effect you want and the garment/fabric. There is nothing about all-over printing that requires one type of ink or another.

All your examples were Cut & Sew. An all-over print is going to fall a bit short of perfection as seams interfere with the print, and obviously you can only lay the image/pattern down on one side at a time, so if you want it both front and back the pattern won't match where they meet. Of course, the pattern doesn't match where pre-printed fabric is sewn together, either.

All that blather aside, most all-over printing at this point in time seems to be done with dye sublimation rather than screen printing. I assume it costs less, but does require white polyester.


----------

